# Lump charcoal in an electric smoker?



## low'n'slow (Jul 19, 2008)

Been away from the forums for a while, just trying to catch up, and I caught a few references to using lump charcoal in an electric smoker -- something about giving better smoke?

I've got an MES, have never used charcoal. Can someone fill me in on the details? Or point me to a thread that will? (I searched but could only find references to it.)

Thanks!


----------



## low'n'slow (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the second one is what I'm looking for -- thanks! Might have to give it a try, although now I'm not sure whether to use lump or briquettes!


----------



## low'n'slow (Jul 20, 2008)

Exactly! Got myself a bag of lump charcoal today. What's the best way to use it?  I've got an MES (which doesn't require preheating) so I'm wondering if it's best to put a piece of the lump charcoal -- unlit -- directly into the burning box along with a chunk or two of wood before starting it up -- and then adding more, as required, through the chip loader?


----------



## daboys (Jul 20, 2008)

I just put a couple pieces of big lump and a couple chunks of wood in a pan and put it on top of the element. Have 2 pans ready and keep replacing untill the meat hits 140*. then I don't use either after that.


----------

